
Modern Mallard: Modded Zapper and Patch Board to Play NES Duck Hunt on Modern TV - jan-kleks
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-1Bx-E0FO48
======
jan-kleks
Unsuccessful Kickstarter mentioned in the video:
[https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/metsasta/modern-
mallard...](https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/metsasta/modern-mallard/)

